# Carbon Filter vs Ozone Generator



## Eternal (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey,

So I have 10 ladies at week 2 of flower and they are starting to stink. I can only imagine how bad they will stink at week 8, so I'm lookin into odor control but need some advice. 

Im leaning towards a carbon filter because I like the idea of not having to exhaust outside unless heat is an issue. Will a CAN-50 420 CFM with a 6inch 400CFM fan cover the odor of 10 large plants in an 8x8x8 room?
How many CFM does the filter restrict would you say? Wondering if I will need a seperate fan or if I can add the filter to my AC hood duct without killing the CFM?

Does the carbon degrade when the filter is not in use? I'd like to use it for 2 months of flowering but not the 2 months of veg if it will extend the life of the filter?

Now for ozone. They are a very attractive option because of the low maintenance cost, but how effective are they? If I were to use an ozone generator I would likely have it on my exhaust which would go directly outside due to the potential health problems. 
If ozone is much more effective than a carbon filter id rather go with the more effective option even if it means exhausting heat outside in -25 temps. But are ozone generators effective if placed in exhaust or do they need more time to neutralize odors than a scrubber? 

Thanks!


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know how the activated carbon decays over time when not used... but a good carbon filter will last for a good while. I don't know how long they are supposed to last... I use mine probably too long, but I don't have anyone else too close.

Carbon filter is way better than ozone genie. ozone can be bad for you in large amounts if it builds up, it can also make medicine lose some of its smell when dry.


----------



## ze4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Carbon filter= cheaper and wont kill you.

Only problem with carbon filters is if your growing some really smelly stuff, your still going to get a little smell.

Currently growing killer skunk and my brand new carbon filter is struggling a little. Shit, with this stuff you need carbon filters on your carbon filters


----------



## whatapothead (Feb 28, 2010)

i use both.. but i know my carbon filter isn't doing a whole lot of good now since its been in use over a year and is too small for my room. 

my ozone gen is outside my grow area and runs for 15 mins every 2 hours or so and only in the last 30-60mins of that 2 hour span can you start to smell it really again.

they make inline duct ozone gens that looks like it'd be ideal for you. long as like you asked... how fast can you move the air by... not sure.

i grow in a shop so i say ozone gens but i'm there for an hour a day tops if i'm there longer i just shut it down.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 1, 2010)

i started with ozone but in a room for it to keep up with smell it started to kill the plants then on a timer it would smell in between so i went with it on a timer and a 6 inch tall boy on all the time and its doing the trick i use it as a stand alone air scrubber tho i think it makes for less to clean and cuts down on co2 usage


----------



## Eternal (Mar 1, 2010)

hrmm tough decision. I was talking to an old friend and he said he uses that ONA gel. He's convinced me that its the way to go, it eliminates the smell from his 20 plants (he uses 2 buckets with fans), and the stuff is 100% safe. Not to mention its cheap and he said it lasts esp if you use the concentrate when it starts to dry. I guess they have a new one out now too that is pretty much odorless, as the only real complaint with the original stuff is it smells strong.

Anyone have experience with ONA Gel?


----------



## crondiesel (Mar 1, 2010)

ona gel is great in your room u could do with one bucket. honestly tho when u spoke of ozone its the best (not the cheapest) way to effectively remove odor with the proper settlement chamber. running ozone directly into your room usually does negative affects (whether to plants or human) best bet is to rig a box that the ozone is introduced to let its atomizing process work.

if u can rig a carbon scrub to ricirc in your room then use a proper ozone box or even the ona gel before your exhaust wil greatly reduce odors. 
carbon filters rely greatly upon the surface time to make use of the carbon properties. meaning the lowest u can get your cfm in your fan without losing static pressure is best if u are to use the carbon as your only method to reduce odor while still exhausting to the outdoor.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 7, 2010)

picked up some ona gel, no more smell. I havnt even made the bucket yet, just have a 1L jar of ONA Pro sitting by my intake and it will stay there unless the smell gets bad enough to need the bucket, which it very well may lol as I am on week 3 12/12.

just thought id post that in case anyone is debating what type of odor control to use. The ONA Pro gel doesn't just mask the smell it seems to eliminate it, leaving the air fresh not perfumey like when febreeze is sprayed. Although the ONA Pro gel does have a bit of an odor to it, it only cost $22 and lasts for years of you shake the jar every day to keep it moist. $16 for 1L of concentrate if it does dry out.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Mar 15, 2010)

Eternal, thats for the heads up, I'm a newbie and need all the help I can get. I was really concern about the odor of my graden under high watts lights. I'm growing my graden for personal use. But will ONA GEL eliminate that skunk smell?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 15, 2010)

Eternal said:


> hrmm tough decision. I was talking to an old friend and he said he uses that ONA gel. He's convinced me that its the way to go, it eliminates the smell from his 20 plants (he uses 2 buckets with fans), and the stuff is 100% safe. Not to mention its cheap and he said it lasts esp if you use the concentrate when it starts to dry. I guess they have a new one out now too that is pretty much odorless, as the only real complaint with the original stuff is it smells strong.
> 
> Anyone have experience with ONA Gel?


I put ona in trays around my house. Put water on them when they dry and stir.
I spead ona once a month on the inside of the other end of my exhaust. ANd the last two weeks in a big jar in my room. You cant smell a thing. 1 gallon will last 6 months and cost 50 bucks. 
It doesnt mask odors it changes the molocules in the air


----------



## Eternal (Mar 15, 2010)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Eternal, thats for the heads up, I'm a newbie and need all the help I can get. I was really concern about the odor of my graden under high watts lights. I'm growing my graden for personal use. But will ONA GEL eliminate that skunk smell?


Yeah, it really does eliminate the odors.

However, the jar has evaporated nearly half way already, including the gel which I wasn't expecting. I might just make it through this grow before it runs out. Now I see why the ONA Bucket with the soil moist crystals is recommended, id imagine it would make the ona last longer as well as spread it better through the air(Ive found you need to shake the jar once daily or it start to loose it's effect.)

I'm going to post back in 4 weeks when this grow is done and I will tell you if I'll be using the ONA Pro gel again, or if ill be trying a carbon scrubber. TBH, i'd imagine a carbon scrubber would be more effective, they do seem more highly recommended. You can get away with the ONA for small grows, but be aware you have to play with it a bit. If you have the money a carbon scrubber would be less maintenance and from what I've been told as effective if not more effective.

I really wish I was living back at my old house, would be able to exhaust the stank straight outside. Not to mention have a spot for some outdoor. BAH oh well ill be back out in the country soon.


----------



## growman 5000 (Mar 15, 2010)

like the guy up top says...

your best bet is to get both if you can.

THey sell good carbon filters on ebay for around 70 bucks, 

and then you put an ozone generator outside your grow room, for JUST IN CASE protection, and just put it on a timer because chances are it will be more than big enough to flood the room with ozone.

Both are the 2 best options tho.


----------



## milpitan (Mar 16, 2010)

when using ona gel, should i put the container of it by the intake or outlet?


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm planning on setting up a 13x6x8 room in my basement for my plants. I don't have any insulation between the basement ceiling and the floor above. If I set up an ozone gen outside the grow room would it be enough to stop the smell from moving up into the floors above? My basement measures about 28x29x8 and I am not opposed to some smell because I enjoy it and I own my house, but I don't want everyone to smell it that walks in the door. Any tips would be appreciated I'll take PM's to thanks.



Eternal said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I have 10 ladies at week 2 of flower and they are starting to stink. I can only imagine how bad they will stink at week 8, so I'm lookin into odor control but need some advice.
> 
> ...



I'm leaning towards ozone generation cause that seems the easiest.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you do decide to go with an ozone generator, just make sure you can vent it into an attic or outside of the grow room. You probably will want to run it on a timer as well. I was strongly considering buying an ozone generator, but I want with a carbonaire 4" carbon filter.


----------



## el confusado (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got one of those eBay filters, which takes up about one sixth of my cabinet. Properly installed (former navy jet mech here), does help, is not the whole thing. Ona puck on top of the cabinet, but one of the stinky flowery ones. My girlfriend thought is smelled like weed. Will tweak my Ona setup, but geez...also had two of those "odor eating CFLs" in my cab, took 'em out because I was worried about their effect on my darling Nancy (Barney's Farm Blue Cheese at six weeks 12/12, very stinky for such a cute chick) -- and hell: They did nothing, as far as I can tell. But you can't smell a thing outside my bedroom, which I guess is not bad.


----------



## zachsparks (Mar 19, 2010)

its kinda expensive, but iv been useing a Ionic Pro Turbo. i have to two big old ladies, 3 weeks into flowering. my grow room doesnt even smell. i clean the filter once a week, with a sos pad. you can buy them new for like 160$ off amazon. check em out peace


----------



## Immature587 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is good to here about ona gels. I'm going to ask my hydro store guy to order me some for a little extra protection on top of my carbon filter once I get to 12/12. This might be over kill since I'm growing NL#5 though lol


----------

